# NASA HPDE?



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

Has anyone ever done one of these? At around $300 bucks it seem like a good way to get out there and have some fun. Just the fact that you cant use your own car makes it worth it to me. I have no desire to get competitive, but this looks like fun. I grew up about 15 miles from Watkins Glen and always wanted to give it a try. If you don't know what I'm talking about check this out.


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

WOW, thats crazy, it sounds pretty cool.


----------

